# Free Book readers and books for iPod touch?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a student who loves my Kindle, but whose family can't afford one. She has an iPod Touch, and I showed her a list of free book readers from the iTunes store. (The Kindle app requires a Kindle account, which her family doesn't have and won't get.)  Do any of you have any first-hand experience with iBooks or other free non-Kindle reader apps, as well as with sources for free books? I'm sure she could get books from Project Gutenberg, but I'm also sure that her parents won't make much of an effort to find things for her. (I teach Title I reading, and I'm asking these questions for the benefit of a student who will be in the sixth grade next year. She's a bit below grade level in her reading, but can tackle varying degrees of difficulty if she's interested enough.)

Thanks in advance for any help that you might be able to offer.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well iBooks is already there and tied to her iTunes account, and it's pretty simple to find free eBooks there, I've picked up quite a few (when I remember to check - the iPad/iPhone aren't my first choices for reading novels so I don't check as often as I should).  But a lot of the Gutenberg books are there, as well as books free from publishers - when you choose "Store" in iBooks, you have the choice of Top Paid and Top Free to browse through.  Or of course you can search for specific books.  

There's also a free app called Wattpad that has a lot of teen/fanfiction, as well as a section called "Classics" where there are lots of Project Gutenberg books.  All free.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, Meemo. I wish I had her iPod Touch so that I could see what's on it. If iBooks came on it, then she may have all that she needs. Having a conversation about this with her is a bit difficult because she can't quite remember what's on it. I'll question her again tomorrow.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I use iBooks, Bluefire, and Stanza on the iPod touch for reading ePubs (one of these days I'll settle on only one).

There's a sticky at the top of the Book Corner that gives some places to go for free books: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,83367.0.html

Message #5 gives some source for free books. These can be loaded onto the iPod touch by several methods.

I don't know if iBooks is pre-installed on the iPod touch or not. I think I had to download it on both my iPod touch and my iPad.

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You're right, Mike, I don't think it is pre-installed - I think I had to install it on both my iPhone and iPad - you'd think it would be there already, but it isn't.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

As I was leaving school today, my student's mother was on her way into the school. I talked to her about what her daughter was wanting, and she was very interested in what I could find. I may see if my student could bring hernia pod to school so that I could help her find some books.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I may see if my student could bring hernia pod to school


Oh, come, now. They aren't that heavy. Even with many books on it  

Mike


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Oh, come, now. They aren't that heavy. Even with many books on it
> 
> Mike


 I just saw that and was getting ready to correct it when I saw your reply, so I'll leave my post as is. In my defense (), that blasted auto-correct once again did its thing.

Looks like I may have a problem finding what my student wants because none of the books she is wanting to read are free. I suggested that she and her mom or dad sit down, browse the free list in the iBooks shop, and see if they can find reading material that looks interesting. I wish the parents would fork over a couple of dollars occasionally so that their daughter could buy a book, but that probably won't happen.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I just saw that and was getting ready to correct it when I saw your reply, so I'll leave my post as is. In my defense (), that blasted auto-correct once again did its thing.


I got bit by autocorrect so many times I finally disabled it.  

Mike


----------



## Hope Welsh (Mar 9, 2012)

Cindy416 said:


> I have a student who loves my Kindle, but whose family can't afford one. She has an iPod Touch, and I showed her a list of free book readers from the iTunes store. (The Kindle app requires a Kindle account, which her family doesn't have and won't get.) Do any of you have any first-hand experience with iBooks or other free non-Kindle reader apps, as well as with sources for free books? I'm sure she could get books from Project Gutenberg, but I'm also sure that her parents won't make much of an effort to find things for her. (I teach Title I reading, and I'm asking these questions for the benefit of a student who will be in the sixth grade next year. She's a bit below grade level in her reading, but can tackle varying degrees of difficulty if she's interested enough.)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help that you might be able to offer.


Can she perhaps just open an Amazon account herself? That way she can use the Kindle App and find a lot of books?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Hope Welsh said:


> Can she perhaps just open an Amazon account herself? That way she can use the Kindle App and find a lot of books?


I can't imagine her parents letting her do that. They don't have a lot of money, but maybe she can convince them to help her buy books now and then.


----------

